# 3 from last night (HDR)



## McNugget801 (Aug 19, 2009)

Great clouds down by the lake last night so decided brave the mosquitoes to get some shots.   All images are three exposures (RAW) with various spacing, edited in LR, processed / tone mapped in photomatix, then back to LR for a few finishing touches.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice images overall.

#1 comes off as a standard photo of a tractor, at a angle, with HDR thrown in for interest.  Its a nice image, but I'm not into the composition or the subject.

#2 is similar to #1 in that its a nice image, but I find that piece of wall shooting out on the lower left isn't well placed in the image, its too straight.  Although the grass and sky are killer.  What the heck is that black smoke trailing in the sky?  I can see the Olympic rings and the number 3 in there.

#3 is the best HDR IMO. It has a nice range of tones and colours


----------



## ben. (Aug 19, 2009)

love all 3 pictures, great job!!! did u PP at all?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 19, 2009)

ben. said:


> love all 3 pictures, great job!!! did u PP at all?


 
aside from hdr?:greenpbl:


----------



## ben. (Aug 19, 2009)

aside from hdr?:greenpbl:[/QUOTE]

whats hdr?


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Aug 19, 2009)

Great set. #2 is my fav.


----------



## NateS (Aug 19, 2009)

All three are very nice.  I would, however, like to see a little more detail in the water on #3...aside from that I think 3 is the best one here.


----------



## ben. (Aug 19, 2009)

could you maybe explain your technique? shutter speed + f size + ISO

Thanks!!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the first shot!!!  (But I come from an Eng. background anyway.) 

The next two are wonderful.  Great work.


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 20, 2009)

ben. said:


> could you maybe explain your technique? shutter speed + f size + ISO



Sure but for which image, each one was processed differently.


----------



## rhall54 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very cool! I've never attempted HDR. I need to haha 

#1 is my fav!


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 24, 2009)

> whats hdr?



High Dynamic Range (HDR) is the technique to combine multiple images of the exact same subject with different exposures.


----------



## Big (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know why people dis HDR, I think it makes pictures look amazing (in most cases). Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## ryan@CapCity (Sep 5, 2009)

I Don't think you can beat an HDR image of an old scraper! #1 is my fave for the same reason as Soocom1


----------



## iamacyborg (Sep 5, 2009)

1 and 2 look like dull images with HDR thrown in. Number 3 looks great, nice composition, great colours and it doesn't look plasticky like the first.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 5, 2009)

ben. said:


> aside from hdr?:greenpbl:


 
whats hdr?[/QUOTE]

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/176231-hdr-not-hdr-guide.html


----------

